# Wood name puzzle



## Keato (18 Jun 2013)

Hi all, I thought I would ask on here as someone may be able to help. 

Unfortunately I lack creativity though in time i'll gain some but for now I need help with a project.

I've seen people make names out of wood but as a puzzle where the letters all fit together, like seen here:
http://maxcdn.thedesigninspiration.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/NuzzlesA-Wooden-Name-Puzzles-l.jpg

I've been searching the web for an app or generator or illustrator/InDesign/Photoshop tutorial to make a specific name but I cant find anything on the subject. 

Now I know the predictable reply would be 'draw it out and put in wee squiggly lines as the puzzle joints' but seriously I lack the art skill.

Can anyone help? 

Thanks in advance, 
Keato


----------



## Chippygeoff (18 Jun 2013)

I don't know of a specific app but what I do is to make the name in microsoft word using word art. If you bring up each letter individually you can get the letters touching by pressing the alt key and the directional arrows and then just draw in the connecting pieces. Maybe practice for a bit until you are confident to try it on some wood.


----------



## Keato (18 Jun 2013)

Hey Geoff, 

I've not actually tried MS word yet though the funny thing is my mum told me to use Word and use WordArt. 

I ended up opting for Adobe Illustrator by moving the letters closer together then using the 'Pathfinder Divide' tool and came up with this >>





It's just a test to see if this is how to do it, im probably wrong though. Not sure if all the parts will fit together.

Im getting it printed out today and i'll have a go at it tomorrow (dont have a printer in the house unfortunately)


----------



## Chippygeoff (18 Jun 2013)

That will work as a one piece name sign but the letters need to be further apart, its to bunched up. If you want it as a jig saw then try having a bar below the name with the pieces interlocking onto the bar. Have a look at my facebook page, wooden crafts from Wales, and you will see what I mean.


----------



## powertools (18 Jun 2013)

Chippygeoff":x7asm8s0 said:


> That will work as a one piece name sign but the letters need to be further apart, its to bunched up. If you want it as a jig saw then try having a bar below the name with the pieces interlocking onto the bar. Have a look at my facebook page, wooden crafts from Wales, and you will see what I mean.



It's not my intention to hijack this thread but as a new scroller myself I have to say I had not considered using MS Word for my patterns.
I am not a Facebook member but have been able to look at your items and I am impressed I was wondering what sort paint you use on some of your work and which font gives the best results.
I have also seen on another thread that you have a video on scrolling and was wondering if you would PM me the link


----------



## marcros (18 Jun 2013)

This may be of interest

the-art-of-drawing-and-creating-patterns-t67829.html?hilit=Scroll%20saw%20patterns%20Create%20own


----------



## Chippygeoff (18 Jun 2013)

Hi Powertools. On my painted items I use acrylic paints from Hobbies, their own brand. The secret with using paints is to allow a full 24 hours between coats. If you are painting birch ply then 2 coats are enough for a professional finish. On my puzzles I add a coat or two of Hobbies varnish, just to make them more durable. I really love Hobo font for a lot of things, it is quite chunky and has a lot of appeal. The other font I use is scroll beach italic, both are free downloads from sites like Dafont etc. I have included the link for the video. Hope you enjoy. If you have any questions let me know and I will do my best to help.

http://youtu.be/OHlwpZm5U0I


----------



## powertools (19 Jun 2013)

Chippygeoff":3qgzu0ks said:


> Hi Powertools. On my painted items I use acrylic paints from Hobbies, their own brand. The secret with using paints is to allow a full 24 hours between coats. If you are painting birch ply then 2 coats are enough for a professional finish. On my puzzles I add a coat or two of Hobbies varnish, just to make them more durable. I really love Hobo font for a lot of things, it is quite chunky and has a lot of appeal. The other font I use is scroll beach italic, both are free downloads from sites like Dafont etc. I have included the link for the video. Hope you enjoy. If you have any questions let me know and I will do my best to help.
> 
> http://youtu.be/OHlwpZm5U0I



Thanks for taking the time to reply and the link to the video. 
I guess most of this is basic stuff to a lot of you guys but I have learnt alot from your video as I have been trying to do my corners by just going round them and have never had a sharp corner until now.
I will get the paint from Hobbies next time I do an order.
No doubt as time goes on I will ask for more advice on this forum.


----------

